# GTO Future Value



## PHOTOGOAT (Feb 17, 2006)

Well, after looking at some of the numbers with my insurance agent and sites like Cleveland Pick a Part.........The 18-24 age GTO owners are really adding to the value of the GTO's. DAMN! 

Almost 15% of the total GTO's produced are destroyed already.......Hold on to'em boys......

:cheers


----------



## alittlebitoldschool (Mar 8, 2007)

Some can't handle the power i guess.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I can see the future of Barret Jackson now.


----------



## darksilva (Mar 27, 2007)

Sad.

You'd think one would know what they were getting into when buying a GTO.


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

400hp is nothing to fool with!


----------



## PHOTOGOAT (Feb 17, 2006)

Just remember that the Buick GN had the same thing happen. They raced'em, wrecked'em.........now you need $30,000 to touch one. Admire what it is, and enjoy the car.......don't destroy it.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

I felt like driving mine to the scrap, taking out the battery and getting it crushed. If it had been a cheaper car I would have


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*The rates of insurance premiums will climb. What is happening is there are parents out there who are cosigning loans for their kids to drive these cars with no regard for their kids well being. Too many young kids have no business behind the wheel of a car like this. It is similar to playing with a loaded gun.

Most think they can handle it then poof they are brought down to reality. Some post pics in here of their mishaps and tell how they did it.  

15% have been destroyed? What survey says this I wonder. This car was built to target the middle aged driver not the 18-20 yr olds. The statistics are showing why. *


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

yeah my insurance just went up, probably due to this crappy statistic. as long as no one crashes me i plan on keeping mine until i can no longer put the wheels back on.


----------



## JoJo (Nov 12, 2006)

15% destroyed sounds way too high. That is 6113  gtos gone.... 


I'm 20 years old, but don't drive like an idiot. I only push it when there is no one else around me, and I know the cars limits.


----------



## Aikidostudent (Feb 28, 2007)

I don't understand how they are unable to, handle the power of the Gto.

Must be the age or experience factor I guess. I love this ride and would enjoy it as everyday driver or weekender two. For me personally it is a everyday if I want it to be, Or I pull out my 2004 Zo6-twin turbo and say two the ricers around like Scarface "Hello I would like you me two meet My little friend!!! and blow there doors off :lol:


----------



## Hanks06gto (Oct 25, 2006)

I believe you are right in saying that most young kids that get these cars dont treat theyre power with respect. i got mine when i was 18, im 20 now and havent had a close call with mine yet, and its because i know when and where you can have a little fun, and when its too much. besides i take mine up to the track to go fast


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Most younger drivers do not know their limitations. Many drive like they are invincible. The lack of experience along with a car that has raw power can be lethal. The younger drivers who do drive sensible and are in control of their faculties are penalized with high insurance premiums because of the ones who drive reckless, take chances, and lack self discipline behind the wheel.

An underlying fact is, insurance companies dictate what young drivers drive. Premiums for cars like the GTO, Vettes etc are so high as it discourages younger drivers from owning them. Those who do choose to own one pay a hefty premium. This is the insurance companies idea of helping to reduce death on highways so they say. They use all kinds of stats to demonstrate their position. The younger drivers are shown to be the highest in accidents, although I think we can all say many seniors are as bad if not worse. It's kind of like health insurance, Insurance companies dictate to MANY on who they can see or get provided care with, and if they choose to go outside the network they pay a higher price. It's their way of controlling costs so they say, LOL. Insurance companies control too many peoples lives now a days. It sux.

I would not let my younger son own a car like a GTO even if he is the best driver. I don't want him getting screwed because of others who will dictate what he has to pay in insurance. It's bad enough he's getting hosed on a 4cyl let alone 8cyls. *


----------



## Fat_Nick (Mar 14, 2007)

Hey I hate to say this about wrecked Goats but someone needs to get all of the wrecked 05' rear facias and sell them to us 04' Goat owners.....


----------



## foxtrot7 (Mar 21, 2007)

My first car was a 79 camaro on my 16th bday...The second day I owned it I got a ticket...the 3rd day I owned it I wrapped it around a tree. 10 years later I have had 0 accidents and 0 tickets since then...I wished I had learned my "Don't drive like an idiot" lesson on a honda...I miss that car


----------



## PHOTOGOAT (Feb 17, 2006)

The list was compiled 'unofficially' by an agent friend of mine out of my own curiosity. I believe he used a VIN number search and compared active titles to salvage titles.

Insurance will go up on these cars, but only for a short while. Once the active title numbers drop to a certain level, the cars will be placed in a different category. 

Either way, if the crazy people keep crashing, flipping, rolling and racin'em.....the ones that are left will go up in value.

:cool


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Aikidostudent said:


> I don't understand how they are unable to, handle the power of the Gto.
> 
> Must be the age or experience factor I guess. I love this ride and would enjoy it as everyday driver or weekender two. For me personally it is a everyday if I want it to be, Or I pull out my 2004 Zo6-twin turbo and say two the ricers around like Scarface "Hello I would like you me two meet My little friend!!! and blow there doors off :lol:


I remember one post either on this forum or LS2 forum about a guy complaining that he couldn't "Kick it" going around a turn on a wet road without the rear end breaking loose. 

That kind of mentality says it all.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

noz34me said:


> I remember one post either on this forum or LS2 forum about a guy complaining that he couldn't "Kick it" going around a turn on a wet road without the rear end breaking loose.
> 
> That kind of mentality says it all.


hey i resemble that remark. seriously i haven't had any accidents nor close calls to date. i don't think "maturity" nor "powerful" car ownership has anything to do with how one handles him/herself. i don't think age has a part to play in it either. honestly unless i die soon i don't forsee the goat being sold so as far as worrying about future resale values that's not me. insurance prices do concern me though yet they continue to climb i'm still not getting rid of mine.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah I fill the burn !!!! This is crazy !! 17 and they are getting away with murder. But I live in the surbrs that change to complete country so quick, your neck snaps.But no close calls, no tix Knock on wood but so many ricers around ran an s3000 the other night only took it 80 kind of dark out so i kept it cool but i like to keep on the track. way more fun way more speed aint'n nothing like 140 !!!!! But I will be "riding to the wheels fall off" I will get another car but no matter what I will never sell my goat!!!!!! I started my restro car in the futre fund It is only 200 dollars so far but what the heck.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

When I worked for Pontiac we had a customer slam a new Cyclone Grey 05 into a guard rail on a test drive. Acording to the salesman that was with him, he turned off the traction control, and floored it from a stop whiling turning left onto an on ramp. And it was raining. This thing was wrecked so bad that the impact shattered the back glass!


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

I try to explain to people how EASY my LS1 camaro fish tails in ANY rain on turns. Rain to these RWD muscle cars is like snow....gotta take it EASY!


----------



## Hanks06gto (Oct 25, 2006)

I remember my first test drive in a 05 gto. the dealer just let me have the keys and me and my girl took it out on our own.(not the brightest idea i was 18 at the time ) i took it pretty easy, got on the highway and floored it, got to a hundred and slowed down. drove around. let my girl drive it for a bit see if she liked it. when we switched out in a parking i noticed the t/c was still on and turned it off, pulled out of the parking lot on the the road and just hammered it. sure enough she got all kinds of side ways and hopped a curb.(thank god they put killer brakes and nice steering in the car cuz i was heading for a fence. before i could counter it and get back on pavement. i stopped and checked, no damage. it was at that point i had every ounce of respect for the power in that car. its too bad that it takes a close call liek that to gain the respect. but i know im better for it now, some people arent as lucky as i was, and now theres less gto's out there because of it. i agree with those who say that younger kids dont respect these cars for what they are, becasue they can be dangerous in the wrong hands.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

foxtrot7 said:


> My first car was a 79 camaro on my 16th bday...The second day I owned it I got a ticket...the 3rd day I owned it I wrapped it around a tree. 10 years later I have had 0 accidents and 0 tickets since then...I wished I had learned my "Don't drive like an idiot" lesson on a honda...I miss that car


Amen...My thoughts exactly. I would have been 'stupid' in my gto as
a first car. Although the thoughts race through my head when I'm behind
the wheel of my goat (in traffic), I never do a 30 to 90 burst of speed.
But, there are those times when everything is perfect, and....   
It's nice to be thrown back in the seat!:cheers


----------



## 06BLUEGTO (Feb 27, 2007)

Yah, same here. I am 20 years old too. Although i do like screwing with ricers on the highway. Im used to the HP. The 06 GTO is slow compared to my built-up 1999 Pontiac Grand Prix GTP. My GTP is pushing about 425WHP. The GP is my race car, the GTO is my every day driver


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

How hell you get all that in a gtp???


----------



## 06BLUEGTO (Feb 27, 2007)

LoL...GTP's are alot more dangerious and faster than everybody thinks. 3-4,000.00 worth of mods, can easily get a GTP in the mid 11sec range on a quarter mile. I know someone who is pushing 512WHP in a GTP, also someone is has 800WHP in their GTP and runs 9.4 in the 1/4 mile.


----------

